# slow progression of a Hunting cabin



## Resica (Sep 28, 2007)

Thought I'd share some photos of our camp being built.Probably won't be finished till next spring.Bought the property in Jan. 07,March ,April and May we made it up there(3 hours away)several times for cutting,burning and lot clearing.End of August and Sept. we excavated,poured concrete,layed block,built privy,more trees cut to improve view,etc.                                            
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












May photos









Graded Lot










More to follow


----------



## Resica (Sep 28, 2007)

cabin location




Privy and view










Sept. morning fog


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Sep 28, 2007)

awsome pics man!!! i for sure want you to keep us updated..what part of pa.


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 28, 2007)

Beautiful site and it looks like your off to a good start.


----------



## Resica (Sep 28, 2007)

Footers and concrete-Sept.9th


----------



## Resica (Sep 28, 2007)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> awsome pics man!!! i for sure want you to keep us updated..what part of pa.



It's 19 miles as the crow flies, northeast of State College,Pa.(Penn State)


----------



## Resica (Sep 28, 2007)

We framed the outhouse  and had to wait on the hole being dug and the tank.Then we carried it over to the tank and kept building.


----------



## Resica (Sep 28, 2007)

Block laying time.


----------



## Havana Dude (Sep 28, 2007)

*Man!!!!!!!!!!!!*

You got it going on!! Can't wait to see completed pics. That is one jam up pooper i might add!!!


----------



## ranger1977 (Sep 28, 2007)

The view from that place is awesome!


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a feeling this is going to be one fine place


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Sep 28, 2007)

Now thats neat! You have an awsome view to!! Thanks for the pics


----------



## Killdee (Sep 28, 2007)

I glad I wasent there to dig those footings. Great looking place, jonny and view.


----------



## Resica (Sep 28, 2007)

Killdee said:


> I glad I wasent there to dig those footings. Great looking place, jonny and view.



Thanks for the nice comments.Nothing but rock digging the foundation.Nothing left to backfill with,all the rocks were spread out back.Had decent soil around the outhouse 65 feet away though.


----------



## ronfritz (Sep 28, 2007)

Man that's a nice view...I'd a made it a two holer though 

Can't wait to see the progression.  This is going to be a fun thread to watch.


----------



## bluemarlin (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats awesome! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Robbie101 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Job, cant wait to see this as it goes on...........


----------



## Holton (Sep 29, 2007)

Good work!

Enjoy watching your work


----------



## Hoss (Sep 29, 2007)

That'll be a great one when you get it done.   Thanks for sharing your project with us and I look forward to seeing the finished product.

Hoss


----------



## Abolt20 (Sep 29, 2007)

With a Pooper looks that good, I can't wait to see the Cabin. Keep up the good work...


----------



## fussyray (Sep 29, 2007)

Man, Pooper with a view!!!


----------



## Glenn (Sep 29, 2007)

That is an awesome view! Any good trout streams in that area of the state?  Might have to become your neighbor!


----------



## Just 1 More (Sep 29, 2007)

Resica said:


> It's 19 miles as the crow flies, northeast of State College,Pa.(Penn State)



We aren't all that far away from you.. we have a place in Bellefonte


----------



## Resica (Sep 29, 2007)

Glenn said:


> That is an awesome view! Any good trout streams in that area of the state?  Might have to become your neighbor!



Glenn,
This area is a trout fishing mecca.They just held the World junior fly fishing championships up there.Great limestone streams,Spring Creek,Penn's creek,Fishing Creek,etc..,plus many ,many miles of freestone streams.Plenty of native Brookie,wild brown and rainbow fishing.Big trout too.


----------



## Resica (Sep 29, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> We aren't all that far away from you.. we have a place in Bellefonte



We settled on the property in Bellefonte.


----------



## jason308 (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice photos of a neat looking project!!  Best of luck to y'all, like the others said I can't wait to see how it progresses!!!!!


----------



## leo (Oct 1, 2007)

*Fine pics*

looks like an awesome place, thanks for posting them for us


----------



## Ramblin' Wreck (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice place!


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 1, 2007)

sure is a mighty nice out house!


----------



## rip18 (Oct 1, 2007)

Pretty cool!  Looks like you are going to really enjoy that view!

Thanks for sharing!  Keep us up to speed!


----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2007)

The view is gonna be awesome....even have a good one from the ole waterhouse, too.

Gonna be a special place, indeed.


Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Resica (Oct 4, 2007)

The block is getting a little bit higher.Pics are from Sept.23.Will be up Oct.13th weekend to put stone in the basement,then pour the floor on the weekend of the Oct.19th.Will keep updated.Should be getting fall colors soon.


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 4, 2007)

Great chronicle! (At first look I thought your outhouse was the cabin  - I thought, small, but a great view  ) -- Thanks for allowing us to follow along - Looking forward seeing more...


----------



## Killdee (Oct 4, 2007)

Looking good, are you going to fill some of your cells in the block when you pour the floor? Keep us posted.I'll come up and help put your window locks on for a hunt.


----------



## Resica (Oct 12, 2007)

Had 22 tons of stone delivered on Oct.10th.Going up this weekend to move it.


----------



## Resica (Oct 23, 2007)

Wheelbarrowed the stone into the basement on the weekend of the 13th.









Layed 4 more courses of block on the weekend of the 20th.


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Whew!  That's a lot of gravel to move in those wheelbarrows - Loving the progression, and looking forward to more...


----------



## Hoss (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow that will make you break a sweat.  Great progress.

Hoss


----------



## madrabbit (Oct 23, 2007)

Man, that is awesome!!  Can't wait to see more!


----------



## rip18 (Oct 23, 2007)

Looking good, Resica!


----------



## Resica (Oct 29, 2007)

Weekend of the 27th of October.3 more courses of block,parging and rebar. One course (the cap)left.                                                   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












Shingles on the outhouse.




Some color through the windshield on the ride home.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 29, 2007)

Boy if you got to work, that's a great view to turn around and see when you take a break and something to really look forward to when your done.  Good progress.

Hoss


----------



## deuce (Oct 29, 2007)

Cool


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 29, 2007)

Man that is awesome I'm jelouse.


----------



## teethdoc (Oct 30, 2007)

Very nice!  What's that white stuff in the first picture?


----------



## Resica (Nov 5, 2007)

Went up on Friday,the 2nd of November to prep for  a concrete delivery.We poured the basement and the privy pad on Sat.,did a little parging,put tar on the foundation,finished siding the outhouse and put the last course of block on.


----------



## lab (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Resica (Nov 5, 2007)

Caught this one on the trail cam in the sand pile.


----------



## Eshad (Nov 5, 2007)

What a great thread!  Great work Resica.  Thanks for letting us peek in on your great place and hard work.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 5, 2007)

Coming along!  Congratulations.  Looks like good work!  Too cool to have a bear come play in your sand pile!


----------



## Resica (Jan 11, 2008)

Thought I'd give her a bump.The weather has warmed up a bit,I think the snow will be gone at the lot.We are going up tomorrow to build a gate across the drive.Hopefully I'll have some trailcam photos to grab and some pics of an installed gate.


----------



## JasonF (Jan 11, 2008)

I must have missed this thread earlier last year but at any rate, you sure have a beautiful place there!  How many sqft do the plans call for?  Can't wait to see some more pictures!!!


----------



## Resica (Jan 11, 2008)

JasonF said:


> I must have missed this thread earlier last year but at any rate, you sure have a beautiful place there!  How many sqft do the plans call for?  Can't wait to see some more pictures!!!



Jason,
Thanks for the nice words.It's gonna be 28x22,full basement and first floor,with a 3/4 loft.


----------



## Tombuster (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice job. would love to do the same one day.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 11, 2008)

*sweeeeeeeet!!!!*

my favorite part is yo front or it mite be yo back yard....awsome an ahhh sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet outhouse ( dont ferget yo moon on the door )!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Resica (Jan 13, 2008)

Some photos of the gate building.A couple of dead snags we cut down for the horizontal pieces and used the draw knives on.




A couple of Maple spindles.




constructing.                                                                            
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














The gate is just sitting on the post at hinge side,didn't get the holes drilled in the post.


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thats a nice gate there! Keep us posted.


----------



## Resica (Apr 7, 2008)

Thought I'd bump this to accompany the second one.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 25, 2008)

I like that gate.  Are you going to treat it?  I am thinking I would do Spar Urethane.


----------



## Resica (Apr 25, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I like that gate.  Are you going to treat it?  I am thinking I would do Spar Urethane.


Thanks Dawg.Spar urethane sounds good to me.Still have to treat the outhouse too.We're goin up tomorrow to frame the main floor walls.Get some more photos up Sunday or Monday.


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 6, 2008)

Bump to be on the same page!  This is awesome!!


----------



## Resica (Oct 7, 2008)

Wanted to bump it for those who have not seen it,to go with season 2!


----------



## Resica (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm gonna bump them all again. I had a PM about the camp.


----------

